# Circuito logico para control de nivel de tanques



## gradiente (Jun 18, 2010)

salu2, necesito hacer lo siguiente; el tanque A estara inicialmente lleno y el B vacio, necesito pasar la mitad de agua de A a B y luego devolverla, para esto voy a sensar el nivel poniendo cables, como se ve en la figura, la R del agua es aprox 30K, con la R de 560K hare un divisor de voltaje y obtendre 4.7V. las valvulas que ven en el fondo de los tanques funcionan a 110V pero les he creado un driver para que se disparen con 5V.
necesito crear algo mediante flip-flops, compuertas etc, que al iniciar me ponga un 1 (4.7V) en el driver de la valvula A y cuando llegue a la mitad un 0 y se quede ahi apesar de que el nivel vuelva a subir. Y luego que cuando el nivel del tanque B alcance la mitad ponga un 1 en la valvula.
Escucho sugerencias para el circuito logico, no puedo usar micros ni nada programado por computador.
Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 18, 2010)

el agua comun con bajo contenido de sales no conduce muy bien, ademas el usar electrodos, induce corrientes en el agua y en los tanques...hay perdidas...

ademas los electrodos se degradan por oxidación.

lo mejor seria utilizar un sensor tipo boya...unido mecanicamente a un potenciometro o encoder...
de ahi al circuito logico.

si el proyecto dura poco tiempo podes hacerlo como vos queres...y es tan simple que se resuelve con algebra de boole y algunas compuertas.


----------



## gradiente (Jun 18, 2010)

si solo necesito que funcione por unos cuantos minutos, es mas el profesor me sugirio hacerlo de esa manera, pero no se me ocurre nada para el circuito logico, he intentado hacerlo con un flip flop tipo D y unas or's pero el problema mas grande es que el tanque A no se active cuando el agua comienza a subir de nuevo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 19, 2010)

basicamente digamos lo siguiente:

S1 - sensor nivel máx de tanque A
S2 - sensor nivel medio de tanque A
B1 - bomba de salida de agua del tanque A
B2 - bomba de salida de agua del tanque B (entrada de tanque A)

en base a eso tenemos que si:

S1 S2 B1 B2
00 01 - mete agua o es un error, ambos tanques estan vacios
01 01 - mete agua o es un error
10 00 - apaga las bombas porque el nivel ya esta a medias
11 10 - actiba B1 para sacar agua del tanque

necesitas un pequeño circuito q cumpla con esa tablita...

es simple de 2x4 o sea...o te lo resuelvo??


----------



## sammaael (Jun 19, 2010)

todala razon si no te queda claro como funciona estos sensores mira en el estanque del baño ahi de seguro hay uno a no ser que sea de los mas nuevos.


----------



## gradiente (Jun 22, 2010)

ya encontre una forma, voy a usar 2 flip flops tipo D, el primero lo voy  a poner en 0 con un flanco de bajada, y el segundo lo voy a poner en 1  con un flanco de subida, esperemos funcione, mañana probare


----------

